# can not install libreoffice after Howto



## lightmans (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello together,

Since some days I am learning and installing FreeBSD 8.2 on my pc and tried some howtos here in the forum. I think I have now the perfect installation and everything is working fine 

But now I have a problem with [cmd=]pkg_add -r libreoffice[/cmd] after I did this howto at the beginning -> HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date

For example:

```
lightmans# pkg_add -r libreoffice
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/libreoffice.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/libreoffice.tbz' by URL
```

Thanks in advance .
lightmans


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2011)

It seemed to have failed to build: http://pointyhat.freebsd.org/errorlogs/amd64-8-failure.html

Hence the package isn't available.


----------



## lightmans (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry... what? 

Can you tell me some more infos and explain what i build wrong? that i can understand whats the problem.

fyi: i can download and install some packages like gnome2 etc. 

can i fix it easy? what i need to do?

thx in advance
lightmans


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2011)

lightmans said:
			
		

> Sorry... what?
> 
> Can you tell me some more infos and explain what i build wrong? that i can understand whats the problem.


You didn't build anything wrong since you didn't build anything at all and are using binary packages.

What SirDice is saying is that the system used to compile software was unable to complete the process of compiling LibreOffice (among others) and therefore failed to create a package.

One solution would be to use the RELEASE repository instead for this package. But you will of course get an older version.


----------

